
Two Weeks Vacation Is Only a Recommendation, Not a Rule - cjfont
http://www.expatsoftware.com/Articles/2007/02/two-weeks-vacation-is-only.html
======
dozzie
> How much vacation time did you take last year? If you're like most workers
> in the States, it was probably less than 3 weeks. That's all your company
> will give you, right?

Wrong. My company _is obligated by law_ to give me 26 days of paid vacation.

Oh, you meant you assumed I live in USA. Too bad.

